# تصحيح الصور الفضائية بطريقة (image to image)



## ganoosh (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذه مشاركتي الاولى في المنتدى أرجو ان تكون ذات فائده .... علماً اني لا اعرف مصدرها لذلك نتمنى التوفيق لصاحب هذا العمل ...​ 
الرابط ::: http://www.4shared.com/dir/28487535/9a060d42/sharing.html​ 

إن بعض القول فن ... فاجعل الإصغاء فناً ​ 
عقيل / العراق ​


----------



## has2006 (18 يناير 2010)

جاري التجربة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساااااح (19 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ali992 (26 يناير 2010)

*شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عبدو99 (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور والله يا باشمهندس


----------



## الهندسي 80 (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atiq1982 (28 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## عرفه السيد (28 يناير 2010)

ممكن اشكرك على المجهود الرائع اللى انت بتعمله لاجل هذا المنتدى 
شكرا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## draftsman1 (28 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااا


----------



## ظافرجلال (17 يونيو 2010)

موضوع شيق ومهم كيف لي الاطلاع عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ظافرجلال (17 يونيو 2010)

حقيقة الموضوع شد انتباهي ولكن لحد الان لااستطيع مشاهدته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## africano800 (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكوور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عميرة (19 يونيو 2010)

*باراك الله فيك*​


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## valvolid (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ،،،للأسف الرابط لم يشتغل معي


----------



## valvolid (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الملف المطلوب غير موجود بالموقع !!!؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الناصري (14 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذ الرابط ما يشتغل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohie sad (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجوا تنزيله على رابط آخر لو تكرمت
مع الشكر الجزيل
​


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ملاحظة الى جميع أعضاء المنتدى الأكارم

نرجو من جميع الزملاء و قبل التعليق على الموضوع من العنوان فقط و البدء بالتمجيد و الثناء نرجوا منهم أن يدققوا الموضوع أولاً و يقيموه ثانيا , لما لذلك من أهمية لوقت جميع الزملاء أعضاء هذا المنتدى العلمي الرائع
لقد حدث معي كثيرا أن أحمل موضوعا يستهلك عشرات الميغابايتات و أجد من تعليقات الزملاء ما يحسسك بروعة الموضوع 
و بعد التحميل أجد الموضوع لا يستحق الوقت الذي صرفته في انتظار التحميل و اكون قد خُدِعتُ من قبل زملائي الذين مجدوا الموضوع قبل أن يقرؤوه
و ليست المجاملة ضرورية في المنتديات العلمية , و نتمنى ان يحل محل المجاملات ردود تثري المادة العلمية المطروحة و تزيدها تألقا من خلال التجارب العملية و الأسئلة المختلفة, لكن للأسف نقرأ موضوعا طوله عشرات الصفحات و يحوي مئات الردود لـــــــــــــــــــــكن أغلبها عبارة عن مجاملات أو ردود سريعة خارجة تماما عن الموضوع الأصلي
مع فائق الإحترام


----------



## mohie sad (20 أكتوبر 2010)

عبدالرحمن الطعمة قال:


> ملاحظة الى جميع أعضاء المنتدى الأكارم
> 
> نرجو من جميع الزملاء و قبل التعليق على الموضوع من العنوان فقط و البدء بالتمجيد و الثناء نرجوا منهم أن يدققوا الموضوع أولاً و يقيموه ثانيا , لما لذلك من أهمية لوقت جميع الزملاء أعضاء هذا المنتدى العلمي الرائع
> لقد حدث معي كثيرا أن أحمل موضوعا يستهلك عشرات الميغابايتات و أجد من تعليقات الزملاء ما يحسسك بروعة الموضوع
> ...


كلام مضبوط 100*100


----------



## ahmed bak (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sosohoho (8 مارس 2011)

ربما الرابط مجهري .....................................^_^ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_hjo (8 مارس 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## علاء يوسف (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## فالكون (8 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## marwa mohamed ali (30 يونيو 2011)

*العراق*

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## عزت محروس (30 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mostafammy (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jassim78 (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## كبل (19 أغسطس 2011)

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## خضر الهاشمي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك سيد عقيل اني خضر المشهداني


----------



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كبل (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## خضر الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك خير اخي


----------



## خضر الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً*​


----------

